# 2000 740IL factory cell phone options



## Caliboy422 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there any way to use the factory cell phone attachment with newer cell phones? If not what about establishing the cell service. Is the service exclusively offered thru BMW.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i think i heard that someone had some service through verison ... but not 100% on that ... check it out


----------



## rogerramjet (Oct 1, 2007)

Verizon told me they would not provide service for my Motorola Startac. Said it was analog and "soon" no analog phones would work. Bummed about it because I wanted to really see how well integrated the phone is in the car !! Would also like to know alternative phone options !


----------



## Frankc37 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Cell Phone*

I too have had the same problem 2001 740il with out the phone the attachment is there cradle and charging plug. My old sprint startac does not work when ever I connect it it powers on and then off. I have heard it has to do with the voltage the BMW phones have a higher voltage. I beleive the only other option is to spend the $800 dollars and get the blue tooth conversion.


----------



## kenrick118 (Jan 22, 2008)

r u selling the sprint startac


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

Around 2002 cell phone service companies began switching over the platform on which cell phones transmit. The switch was to a global, GSM system. For a while they offered both systems, as they were phasing out the old analog phones. Now everything is GSM, and if you have a phone from a previous year, your phone is now an elbow rest. They are obsolete. If you have any plans on keeping the car for a while, and you really want to integrate your phone into your car, bluetooth is the way to go. Yes, it is expensive.


----------

